# Husky EZ slide



## drummerman (Feb 20, 2002)

Just me again
I am going to have a 5th wheel hitch put on my truck next week.  I used to tow a TT and bought a 5th W.
I have a short box, and don't really know anything about the 5th W hitches.  The dealership wanted to install a Reese Trail boss.  Didn't have slide, so I thought I'd be in trouble cutting sharp corners.  I've got my eye on a Husky EZ slide. It has the rollers.  My question is, can I adjust the EZ slide with the 5th W connected?  Any concerns about it if I do?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Drummerman


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2002)

Husky EZ slide

Drummerman,
Mine was very simple, pull a pin, pull forward and the hitch slid back and locked. To move the hitch forward just pull pin and back up and it locked in the forward position.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## drummerman (Feb 21, 2002)

Husky EZ slide

Mr. Nash.

Thank you for the information.  Do you know if I can move the hitch with the trailer connected, or do I need drop the front jacks first?
I was thinking that the trailer may shift on me depending on the level of the ground.



Edited by - drummerman on Feb 21 2002  09:51:58 AM


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2002)

Husky EZ slide

Drummerman,
Leave the trailer connected, do not lower jacks, pull the slide release lever, hold brakes on trailer or block wheels, pull forward and the hitch will slide back reverse order and back up to slide to forward position.  If you can talk the better-half, grandkid works also, into pulling the lever, you do not even have to get out of the truck. 

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## drummerman (Feb 21, 2002)

Husky EZ slide

Thank you sir.  You are an officer and a gentleman.


----------

